
DMCA being misused for censorship - coffeedoughnuts
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/23/copyright-law-internet-mumsnet
======
cloudjacker
tl;dr UK news reports of UK citizen posting review about a UK business on a UK
website run by a UK business, censored by a US law.

